# What was the point of bringing Jamie Hayter as Britt Baker's supposed enforcer ?



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yeah, I hated how she lost clean last night, the match ending looked pretty bad imho. My fellow Hayter @Dolorian didn't like the outcome either.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

She's really far from being in the title picture so i don't see why she should be more protected


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

She's playing her role well and she's still very young. Her time at the top will eventually come but it is nothing wrong losing against the no1 contender for the title (even though I personally would have never signed Ruby to AEW).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> Yeah, I hated how she lost clean last night, the match ending looked pretty bad imho. My fellow Hayter @Dolorian didn't like the outcome either.


*You are correct. Big Booty Becky should not be losing when Reba is right there. Hopefully they do the right thing in the six woman tag.*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You are correct. Big Booty Becky should not be losing when Reba is right there. Hopefully they do the right thing in the six woman tag.*


Big Booty Becky LOL I love that one, Boss.
I'm gonna call her Triple B from now on.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> Yeah, I hated how she lost clean last night, the match ending looked pretty bad imho. My fellow Hayter @Dolorian didn't like the outcome either.


Yeah it was poor booking. There was no need for the match as neither could afford a loss but at least a DQ finish could have worked better.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah it was poor booking. There was no need for the match as neither could afford a loss but at least a DQ finish could have worked better.


But it was. Winning the battle royal and now defeating Jamie, helped solidify Ruby's status as a legit threat for Britt's title.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Yeah I was disappointed that she lost, I wasn't expecting a clean win since she went against ruby but at least cheat or britt making a DQ.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You are correct. Big Booty Becky should not be losing when Reba is right there. Hopefully they do the right thing in the six woman tag.*












This is so damn good. I'm almost tempted to tell the mods to change my username to Big Booty Becky.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Outlaw91 said:


> But it was. Winning the battle royal and now defeating Jamie, helped solidify Ruby's status as a legit threat for Britt's title.


Ruby has the debut hype behind her and has a fresh start, winning the battle royal was enough to establish her as a threat. And if they needed to do a match as has been mentioned Rebel is there to do the job. Having Hayter lose this match and also that 2 on 1 handicap against Statlander makes her look weak when she is supposed to be the muscle of the group. She also just returned so they need to build her as well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> Big Booty Becky LOL I love that one, Boss.
> I'm gonna call her Triple B from now on.


*Jamie looks like Becky's thick ass twin with blonde hair!*


Blissmark said:


> View attachment 108015
> 
> 
> This is so damn good. I'm almost tempted to tell the mods to change my username to Big Booty Becky.


*You can actually do that with the membership in the VIP section!*


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Ruby has the debut hype behind her and has a fresh start, winning the battle royal was enough to establish her as a threat. And if they needed to do a match as has been mentioned Rebel is there to do the job. Having Hayter lose this match and also that 2 on 1 handicap against Statlander makes her look weak when she is supposed to be the muscle of the group. She also just returned so they need to build her as well.


Defeating Rebel means nothing. Jamie was protected in that handicap match, she didn't lose anything. Jamie is the big bad sidekick of Britt but still young and predisposed at making mistakes. This loss doesn't hurt her credibility but helps increasing Ruby's credibility.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Outlaw91 said:


> even though I personally would have never signed Ruby to AEW.


I agree I wish she had stayed in catering as I have no care to see her on my TV screen she's fucking terrible.

Ruby has already buried Thunder Rosa and now Jamie Hayter two wrestlers that are far better than Ruby will ever be.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

An ass like that wins even if she loses.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> She's really far from being in the title picture so i don't see why she should be more protected


She should be more protected ( as in not being too exposed) because she was billed as a powerhouse and sold as an intimidating figure.

Her losing streak( including that handicap match) makes her lose that credibility/aura in that regard when she could instead stick to being the silent badass bodyguard type of character.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

RogueSlayer said:


> I agree I wish she had stayed in catering as I have no care to see her on my TV screen she's fucking terrible.
> 
> Ruby has already buried Thunder Rosa and now Jamie Hayter two wrestlers that are far better than Ruby will ever be.


I think she's terrible but as no1 contender she needs credibility.
How exactly did she bury Thunder Rosa? By winning a pointless battle royal and eliminating her last? I want Thunder Rosa to win the title when she challenges Britt, not job to her. She will definitely be the next champ but Britt still has to beat more people before dropping the belt to Rosa.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Outlaw91 said:


> Defeating Rebel means nothing. Jamie was protected in that handicap match, she didn't lose anything. Jamie is the big bad sidekick of Britt but still young and predisposed at making mistakes. This loss doesn't hurt her credibility but helps increasing Ruby's credibility.


The thing is that the big bad part would be credible if she was just booked as big bad and less as a disposable sidekick.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mahmenn said:


> The thing is that the big bad part would be credible if she was just booked as big bad and less as a disposable sidekick.


The disposable one is Rebel. She's the sidekick of the champ, not the second rated woman on the roster. She is the female version of Wardlow now.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

To use a WWE allusion, she's basically the Shayna to Britt's Nia  She's there to do jobs for Britt's future opponents. I guess they have more faith in her to do that than Rebel? I think she's being lined up for a babyface turn and title match to be honest. I love that she's the only one in those backstage interviews who doesn't play along with the D.M.D bit.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

thorwold said:


> I love that she's the only one in those backstage interviews who doesn't play along with the D.M.D bit.


Because she's not supposed to be a joke like Rebel. Tag teaming with Rebel is worse than fighting alone. She didn't lose any credibility in that handicap match.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You are correct. Big Booty Becky should not be losing when Reba is right there. Hopefully they do the right thing in the six woman tag.*



I mean, Rebel easily has the fattest ass out of all of em.










Why they have her wear pants is a mystery to me.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Outlaw91 said:


> The disposable one is Rebel. She's the sidekick of the champ, not the second rated woman on the roster. She is the female version of Wardlow now.


That's what I'm getting frustrated at, Wardlow gets booked more accurately in terms of powerhouse aura


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Hayter's time and opportunity will come. Right now she's there to eat pins so Britt doesn't have to. 

There's a time and a place for protecting talent. Hobbs was getting squashed by OC not long ago on Dark, now he's feuding with Punk.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

AEW will never get Big Time Becks, so they have to settle with a cheap imitation. Jamie is a solid enforcer but why do you need Rebel.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean, Rebel easily has the fattest ass out of all of em.
> 
> View attachment 108020
> 
> ...


Damn


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Damn. @RainmakerV2 out here serving Jello.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean, Rebel easily has the fattest ass out of all of em.
> 
> View attachment 108020
> 
> ...


Damn x2


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's because they wanted the option to put Britt in tag matches and Rebel, bless her heart, is not really a wrestler

And also, it's a storyline opportunity for Jamie and Britt to feud with each other eventually. Which again, isn't really an option with Rebel


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah good point comparing her to Wardlow. Hayter is to Brit, like Wardlow is to MJF. I think they just put Hayter with Brit so she wouldn’t get lost in the shuffle.

That said, I don’t think they have much plans for her. Statlander is a better version of her anyway. Soho is a natural babyface. And Rosa is the endgame feud for Brit.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Yeah good point comparing her to Wardlow. Hayter is to Brit, like Wardlow is to MJF. I think they just put Hayter with Brit so she wouldn’t get lost in the shuffle.
> 
> That said, I don’t think they have much plans for her. Statlander is a better version of her anyway. Soho is a natural babyface. And Rosa is the endgame feud for Brit.


Statlander is more of an high flyer iirc ?
Either way maybe AEW should go into an actual brand split to allow more talents to be showcased


----------



## MadCocoG (Jul 25, 2018)

It got me to watch a Britt match but if this is all she is going to be then why keep Rebel around?


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

It shows what a man wants when he wants everything in one giant payload. Not surprising at all


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I think the story between MJF and Wardlow is similar to Britt and Jamie. Eventually Jamie will turn on Britt and she will be pushed as babyface.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Make Britt look important by having more folkz while improving her muscle because Reba is bad.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Because shes big and hot.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Upstart474 said:


> AEW will never get Big Time Becks, so they have to settle with a cheap imitation. Jamie is a solid enforcer but why do you need Rebel.


What on earth does Jamie Hayter have in common with Ratings Rebecca? Vaguely similar hair?


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

thorwold said:


> What on earth does Jamie Hayter have in common with Ratings Rebecca? Vaguely similar hair?


Yes, when she returned she copied Becky's look not my accident.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Upstart474 said:


> Yes, when she returned she copied Becky's look not my accident.


Becky wishes she had an ass like that.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

thorwold said:


> Becky wishes she had an ass like that.


Becky wishes she had a body like that ngl


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Not too bothered about her losing to Ruby, she's still very new and getting a good exposure with the audience.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

I fully intend on proposing to Jamie Hayter.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Soho is at the top of the tree ... a loss to her is not a bad thing


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Sorry but Lol at the Wardlow comparison, she got her (hot) ass kicked almost everytime there was a brawl segment or any adversity.

I sincerely hope someday she'll actually be booked like him tho.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

RogueSlayer said:


> I agree I wish she had stayed in catering as I have no care to see her on my TV screen she's fucking terrible.
> 
> Ruby has already buried Thunder Rosa and now Jamie Hayter two wrestlers that are far better than Ruby will ever be.


Yeah iv never rated Ruby and seen nothing yet in aew to change my mind. A much worse smaller version of rhea Ripley.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

thisissting said:


> Yeah iv never rated Ruby and seen nothing yet in aew to change my mind. A much worse smaller version of rhea Ripley.


This/ thread, she is kind of a discount version of Ripley ( who I wouldnt have minded seeing beat Hayter since she is actually believable )


----------



## komba (Feb 22, 2016)

She's young... Her time will come. Some people just have to stop being so impatient.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

komba said:


> She's young... Her time will come. Some people just have to stop being so impatient.


With all due respect, pretty sure back in the 2000's we all used to say the same thing about the likes of Gail Kim, Matt Sydal, Carlito, Brian Kendrick, Paul London, Shelton Benjamin, Charlie Haas etc and they never really got their time despite talent and patience mainly due to booking and stacked rosters (AND de know AEW's roster is stacked af).


----------

